# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Chicken Tikka Makhani

## Jharna

Ingredients:
MARINADE:
4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts, cubed 
3cm piece fresh root ginger, peeled and chopped 
2 garlic clove, chopped 
1 tsp mild chilli powder (optional)
1 tbsp. tandoori spice blend
2 tbsp fresh coriander, chopped 
juice of 1 lime 
1 tbsp. ghee

CURRY:
2 tbsp. ghee
1 onion chopped 
1 tsp. ground turmeric
1 tsp. tomato paste 
1 cup crushed tomato
8 oz. heavy cream 

Method:
Put the chicken, ginger, garlic, chilli powder, tandoori spice blend, lime juice and 1 tbsp of oil in a bowl. Stir, and set aside. marinate for 4 hours.

Heat a large shallow pan. Tip in the chicken and marinade and fry for about 6-8 minutes, stirring occasionally. Set aside.

Meanwhile, heat the ghee in a pan and fry the onion until transclucent. Add the turmeric and tomato paste and stir fry for 1 minute. Lower the heat, pour in crushed tomato and simmer for 2-3 minutes. 
Add the chicken and simmer until the meat is succulent. Season and stir in the heavy cream. 

Sprinkle with cilantro and serve with flat bread.

----------


## RAHEN

waoo..its delicious...i loved it...i usually like to put fried chicken ..thanks 4 sharing this recipe...moun mein pani aagaya.. :Big Grin:

----------

